# Lost a chick to the cat



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

What can I use to protect them. Can I put a rooster in there or a hen in there? Give me ideas


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

How is your coop set up? I'll send a pic of my cat proof one in a few days.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If they don't have a mama hen, then I would confine them somehow to protect them from the cats, and everything else that wants to eat them.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

They are In a 10x15 fence and have a crate they go Into every night. I don't need ways to put fencing up, I just want to know about a hen or putting a rooster or guinea in with them.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry I'm not trying to divert from the original question, but do they have a roof? That makes all the difference in a box or pen. And yes, if you have enough room, give them a mama hen.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cat proof the pen and coop.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And it sounds like a cat isn't the only predator that you're gonna have. You need to take the time and use the warning that the cat gave you to fix up a place for them that is predator proof and safe and dry. A cat can kill a rooster or a mama hen, too.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> And it sounds like a cat isn't the only predator that you're gonna have. You need to take the time and use the warning that the cat gave you to fix up a place for them that is predator proof and safe and dry. A cat can kill a rooster or a mama hen, too.


Oh I know! I wasn't trying to sound arrogant. I just meant I was looking for a animal to partner with them not looking for a way to completely cover them.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

There is a fence around them and they have a crate to go Into at night that I leave open for them during the day.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

leviparker said:


> Oh I know! I wasn't trying to sound arrogant. I just meant I was looking for a animal to partner with them not looking for a way to completely cover them.


I know, I didn't mean to come off as harsh, either. Rooster are cool to have around, and he will protect them with his life, but he can be a problem on his own, too. Ginnuies (I know I spelled that ALL wrong) will let you know if anything gets around them, but they are loud all day. A momma hen may not take to them. They will eventually get big enough to watch out for themselves. You are around, you know what is best for them to keep them safe.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The only animal that would protect them from a cat..and other predators..would be a dog. A rooster will help but if he won't actively attack the cat, then he's going to be worthless to you in this regard. 

A good dog is worth his weight in gold for protecting livestock...and it doesn't have to be a livestock guardian breed to do this. All my dogs were free, unwanted labs or lab mixes.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you guys, for your advice. I've thought about a dog. I have a 12 year old lab but he won't protect them. Another dog is out of this. I read that guineas are very helpful in alarming


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

If I put a hen in there should I use one that Is more laid back, Or one that hang out with the rooster more?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Do they have a roof though? If they have a sturdy roof a cat shouldn't be able to get in. And if you need to, put the wildest hen you have in there. One that isn't used to people.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Do they have a roof though? If they have a sturdy roof a cat shouldn't be able to get in. And if you need to, put the wildest hen you have in there. One that isn't used to people.


They are not completely covers


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Holy cow what kind of cat?? I've got Maine ***** and they love the chickens...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Do you mean house cats? Or wild cats!?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

There are house cats that spend their time hunting. I had a cat try to eat my flock one time, but we gave it a good shove with the rake and it left them alone for good.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Well there ya go... A shove ! Lol. Shove it with a 22 it will stop. No I'm teasing!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Well there ya go... A shove ! Lol. Shove it with a 22 it will stop. No I'm teasing!


Lol Jennifer.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Tee hee. I would never. Just funny


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Anybody heard from "RETIRED" lately ????


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Well there ya go... A shove ! Lol. Shove it with a 22 it will stop. No I'm teasing!


If it wasn't mine I would! Are cats hunt a lot. They won't Bother the hens or rooster but the chicks are perfect for a meal.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Anybody heard from "RETIRED" lately ????


I was thinking that too! Where is he at?!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I put one of my hens in today, she is of course cAlling the rooster.. But she will settle. I hope it works


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Well she got out. Ill try a guinea


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

My awesome mother and I bought chicken wire and made a "cat proof" coop/ run for my kids


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay!! 

....


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Nice!! That will work!!


----------

